# nib for PSI classic FP



## laspringer (May 4, 2010)

I need to replace a nib for a PSI Classic FP.
PSI does not have them on the web site.
What other nibs will fit the Classic FP?

Thanks Alan


----------



## glycerine (May 4, 2010)

I believe Lou's small nibs will fit...


----------



## PenMan1 (May 4, 2010)

I have an extra nib. I'll have to look tonight and see where it came from. I think AS. If not, I can send you one of mine.


----------



## PenMan1 (May 4, 2010)

I do have a nib that fits. PM me if you want it. i it is the same as the Woodcraft Screw Cap Fountain Pen part number 126670.
I'll send it to you free, just replace it.


----------

